# Shark Fishing from the Beach in Navarre,FL



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

This FREE SEMINAR is hosted by Thailand's Best Restaurant in Navarre,FL starts at 6:30pm, and generally last until 8pm.

Half Hitch will provide instructional handouts as well as discount coupons.

Where: Thailand's Best, 1935 Ortega St., Navarre, FL 33566, 939-6950
Who: Anyone that wants to attend, the more the better! 
What: Seasonal species as well as live bait tactics. 
Why: Why not? Great food, and sitting around talking about fishing. Short of actually fishing, doesn’t get much better than this!

For more information, visit
https://www.halfhitch.com/stores/half-hitch-tackle-navarre/navarre-links/5780-2016-emerald-coast-seminar-series


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

A little more notice woulda been nice .....


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Double post ... ooops!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Posted up when I found out about it.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> Posted up when I found out about it.


Yeah, I know. 

I might would have wanted to go. Learn anything good?


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

I wonder if they plan to give good numbers out in the grouper seminar 👏👍


----------

